
Screen sharing built with Erlang/Elixir/WebRTC/Chrome Extension - joisig
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/crankwheel
======
joisig
Hi, I'm Jói Sigurdsson, founder of CrankWheel.

Our tagline is "insanely simple freemium enterprise screen sharing". I think
you get the idea :)

Would love to answer any questions you might have on our technology. Here
([https://youtu.be/6RGCPkdJBjI](https://youtu.be/6RGCPkdJBjI)) is a recording
of a talk I gave recently which gives a decent architecture overview, happy to
answer any further questions here.

AMA!

------
pmarreck
As I'm becoming a huge fan of Elixir/Erlang, I'm going to have to try this
(eat your own dog food, you know?)

------
steini73
Easy to use, excellent tool - great job

------
gilsi
Brilliant and easy too use just works

